# FAD (Fish Aggregating Device)



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Norm Issacs did a show down in the Domenican Republic that aired on ESPN today ,and they were killing the marlin fishing around FADS that the local fisherman had put out. TheFADslooked like big chunks of styrofoam anchored to the bottom. Norm said they were in 4-5K of water so they must be using some serious weight and cable to hold them in place. I know they put them outall over the place in Hawaii,and I was curious why you never see them off Florida. A few well placed FADS out at the Elbow,Nipple and Spur coulsd reaaly amp up the fishing if they were half as good as the ones in the DR.The ones on Hawaii were bigballs that were held about 60Ft below the surface by chains to anchors on the bottom.

http://www.hawaii.edu/HIMB/FADS/


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

They're out there, you just haven't seen them.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

PVC and tarps is the easiest way I have seen.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Is it legal and if yes do you have to have a permit??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is not legal but it is done on a regular basis however.


----------

